# No full screen for 16:9 sling streaming to iPhone or Android?!!!



## jstanczak

I have tested both iPhone and Android app. I can't get 16:9 streaming from HD channels in FULL screen. Here is how it looks:










Here is how it is suppose to look on iPhone, as explaned by Sling:









Iphone screen ration is 3:2 so we are suppose to see small bars on top/boom. Instead HD channels are formated into 4:3 part of iphone screen.

Dish support is clueless and Sling support is washing hands asking to call Dish:nono2:.

DISH needs to acknowledge and FIX it ASAP. This app costs 30$!


----------



## jikhead

Interesting. I'm calling today to signup with Dish. When I have it hooked up later this week, I'll let you know what I get on my Droid Incredible.


----------



## jstanczak

I would be great if you can confirm. Check this Sling article explaining screen formats in Sling Mobile in their tech note. Just google "KB-1000195".


----------



## olguy

jstanczak said:


> I have tested both iPhone and Android app. I can't get 16:9 streaming from HD channels in FULL screen.
> 
> Here is how it is suppose to look on iPhone, as explaned by Sling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iphone screen ration is 3:2 so we are suppose to see small bars on top/boom. Instead HD channels are formated into 4:3 part of iphone screen.


And just below the image you linked above is this statement:


> The current version of SlingPlayer for iPhone displays standard and widescreen images slightly smaller than the maximum, so there is more space around the picture when you watch it on your iPhone or iPod touch. We're working hard to improve this.


And it's the same on my HTC Hero, by the way.


----------



## phrelin

Hmmm. Maybe Apple is the "core" (pun intended) of the problem?

The current standard aspect for a TV signal is 16:9. My computer screen is 16:9. The folks at Sling are trying to deliver a 16:9 picture. But my iPad is 4:3 and the iPhone is 3:2.

Well, we know all these are 16:9 screens:








So why is Sling and ABC and whomever having to adapt to weird screen sizes?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Agreed and understood but I think the question is, why is the picture windowboxed (not touching any side) rather than letterboxed?


----------



## jikhead

So I played with this on my Incredible for about 30 minutes or so. I'm getting the same thing you are. If I'm watching an HD widescreen channel, I either get a 4:3 picture or the widescreen just like yours. The phone player isn't utilizing some space on the ends of the phone's screen (seems a waste). I didn't see any settings in the app that would change this. I next changed the aspect ratio using the app function but all it does is strech the picture, which I don't really like. The other feature in the app that lets you control the format of the picture from the receiver does change the format, but it only seems to be changing it ON THE RECEIVER. You can visually see the changes made from the screen image being sent to the phone, but this doesn't really do anything for changing how it looks on the phone. Some HD channels would still be in 4:3. I tried Criminal Minds on CBS and True Blood on HBO(HD) just now; they both were only 4:3. I turned it to The Express on HBO in HD, it was in widescreen letterbox.

I think there are features in the regular Slingbox's that aren't in the VIP922. Just a thought and guess; could be wrong but others can comment as well.

Using the online player at dish.com will stream a true HD signal and image. You have to switch it to BEST/HD.


----------



## jikhead

I'm only guessing somewhat, but I think I know what the deal is. I don't believe the VIP922 is considered HD...like the Slingbox Pro HD. When I look at youtube videos of users with the Pro HD and newer Anroid app, everyone seems to be in widescreen and utilizing the entire screen of the phone..even those with Incredibles. So I bet that's what the deal is. 

I don't know about your phone. It's probably the receiver and your app...since your app is the older version and I believe the developer for Slingbox who posted a demo mentioned how the new Android app had this new feature.

I wonder if a software update to the receiver could fix this; or whether it's hardware related. Anyway, I'm ok with it for now as I was planning on adding a second Slingbox at some point.


----------



## jikhead

jstanczak,

So today as I drove into work, I tested my phone app to check the connection. I also showed it twice at work in the morning to some coworkers. Everything was the same as last night.

I my drive home, I wanted to test the connection again. It now is displaying HD channels in HD...or at least the screen size is now correctly converted to my phone's display...no more unused space on the phone screen. The picture quality is also about 50% better than before.

Perhaps my receiver received an update or something that remedied my problems. For you, perhaps the older Slingplayer Mobile app for the iPhone doesn't support these features. They did say that this Android version had more features. Based on the demo video from them, I'd say my picture quality is equal to what he's displaying on his EVO.
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheMisterSling#p/a/u/0/Tq8EA7bNB60

*UPDATE:*

I've got it figured out and this may be the problem you are having as well. As I was writing this above, I tested it again but this time it was back to the way it was last night. At first I thought maybe it's the difference between wifi and 3G...nope. So the only thing different was I was also watching on my TV; where as when in my car on the way home the TV was off. So I tested this and this is definitely the cause. So I guess when your TV is on, it has control of the HD signal in the box and your Slingplayer will only get SD. When the TV is off and nothing else controlling the box, you can turn your Slingplayer on the phone and get the full HD screen on the phone. I did have to change the auto screen option to widescreen, the 3rd option in the little popup in the screen. Give this a test on yours and let me know.


----------



## MarcusInMD

I have been unable to get the entire screen filled on my EVO like in that demo video no matter what I try. 922 -> EVO = no 4.3" widescreen love


----------



## jikhead

MarcusInMD said:


> I have been unable to get the entire screen filled on my EVO like in that demo video no matter what I try. 922 -> EVO = no 4.3" widescreen love


Did you just buy the 922 or have you had it awhile? Have you tried turning your TV off like I mentioned in the previous post?


----------



## MarcusInMD

I was the first on the east coast to have one on launch day. LOL. Anyway, I am not sure what you mean by shutting the TV off. When I am away from the house all of our sets are off. I hit the power button on the remote and I believe that the 922 also goes into sleep mode.


----------



## jikhead

MarcusInMD said:


> I was the first on the east coast to have one on launch day. LOL. Anyway, I am not sure what you mean by shutting the TV off. When I am away from the house all of our sets are off. I hit the power button on the remote and I believe that the 922 also goes into sleep mode.


What you stated is what I was looking for...

Let's compare our software versions. Here is mine:

Software Version: S105XACB
Boot Strap Version: 1333XACB
Transceiver Firmware: 0047
Front Panel Firmware: 0026
Sling Firmware ID: 2-0-150


----------



## jikhead

Just got an update...

Software Version: S106XACB
Boot Strap Version: 1333XACB
Transceiver Firmware: 0049
Front Panel Firmware: 0026
Sling Firmware ID: 2-0-170


----------



## jstanczak

I have tried with "powered off" VIP 922. Same problem. No improvments with new software update :nono2:
I'm on iPhone 4.


----------



## jikhead

You should probably also look for help on an iPhone forum. Have you checked YouTube to see if there are IPhones working in widescreen?


----------



## jikhead

Since the S107 update, my Sling feature has not worked. I did a reset on the receiver and this has fixed all three things mentioned above. One thing I'm noticing on my phone is that the stream is widescreen and filling in the entire phone WITH MY TV TURNED ON. I previously was unable to do this with the phone. I do notice that the stream is being cropped on the left and right though. I've never really payed attention to this before, so I do know if this was previously the case. Changing the format and/or both the aspect ratio in the app doesn't anything pertaining to this.


----------



## satlover25

> SlingPlayer Mobile is compatible with all versions of the iPhone and iPod touch. You will need to purchase SlingPlayer Mobile from iTunes App Store and be reimbursed by DISH.
> Please note, only one SlingPlayer Mobile App credit per DISH Network account.


Hello, presently I have an iPod Touch and in the very near future I will have the Sprint Evo. I only have connectivity with my Touch via wireless. I would prefer to connect via the Evo's 3G (4G not available in my area) all the time. Has anyone used the Android app; and if so do you like what you see? Thanks.


----------



## olguy

satlover25 said:


> Hello, presently I have an iPod Touch and in the very near future I will have the Sprint Evo. I only have connectivity with my Touch via wireless. I would prefer to connect via the Evo's 3G (4G not available in my area) all the time. Has anyone used the Android app; and if so do you like what you see? Thanks.


I have the app on my HTC Hero and it works okay. And sometimes it works better at home via my wireless than Sprint. But yeah, in my opinion it's worth the money.


----------



## harsh

phrelin said:


> My computer screen is 16:9.


Most computer screens are actually 16:10. This doesn't explain or justify this problem, but I wanted to make sure we're all on the same page.

I suspect the problem has something to do with what represents an integer divisor of the original picture matrix size. Scaling a little larger may introduce some serious aliasing issues that these hand-held devices can't compensate for.


----------



## jikhead

satlover25 said:


> Hello, presently I have an iPod Touch and in the very near future I will have the Sprint Evo. I only have connectivity with my Touch via wireless. I would prefer to connect via the Evo's 3G (4G not available in my area) all the time. Has anyone used the Android app; and if so do you like what you see? Thanks.


For the most part, it works fine for me. You occasionally get some hickups here and there in the connection stream but I think that's to be expected. I sat at the dealership a few weeks ago waiting on my car and used it for about 45 minutes straight and pulled up some DVR shows to watch while I waited. I live in Little Rock, AR which is former Alltel HQ and I'm on VW. So I have a pretty solid 3G area with this being Alltel's backyard. The only issue I have with using it is that is really sucks battery usage. That 45 minutes of usage was almost half the battery life on a standard battery.


----------



## PhantomOG

jikhead said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> I've got it figured out and this may be the problem you are having as well. As I was writing this above, I tested it again but this time it was back to the way it was last night. At first I thought maybe it's the difference between wifi and 3G...nope. So the only thing different was I was also watching on my TV; where as when in my car on the way home the TV was off. So I tested this and this is definitely the cause. So I guess when your TV is on, it has control of the HD signal in the box and your Slingplayer will only get SD. When the TV is off and nothing else controlling the box, you can turn your Slingplayer on the phone and get the full HD screen on the phone. I did have to change the auto screen option to widescreen, the 3rd option in the little popup in the screen. Give this a test on yours and let me know.


anybody else get this to work? I tried the above and get the same 4:3 cut off picture on my phone (HTC Thunderbolt android phone on Verizon). Anything else I need to try? I tried both in Solo and Duo mode, didn't make a difference.


----------



## PhantomOG

Ok, well judging by the response to my last post either not many people are using the Dish sling app with android phones or they are not seeing the same problem. Anyways I did some more testing last night. Here are my results:

The suggestion that your main tv has to be off is true with some major caveats. I was finally able to get this working reliably with the following setup/rules. I have a 922 and an HTC Thunderbolt on Verizon.

1. The 922 DVR has to be completely "off" for you to get full HD/16:9 picture on your phone. And you do have to select the correct zoom as jikhead suggested. The important thing here is what is considered "off".
*All lights on the front of the 922 have to be off except for the blue light in the top right corner (I think it says "turboHD" or something similar).

2. You can't change channels and get a 16:9 stream. Once you change channels you are stuck in SD 4:3 until you turn off your DVR again. I haven't figured out how to do this from the phone yet, don't know if its possible. I did try hitting the power button on the 922 remote, however, it turned off all the blue direction lights but did not turn off the yellow light for Solo/PIP. This on/off mode also failed to deliver a 16:9 stream to the phone. I had to manually turn the DVR on and then off again from the DVR remote to get all lights off.


Seems pretty buggy... hope this gets fixed!


----------

